# Burpee Supers sauce tomatoes...



## damon555 (Jul 23, 2013)

I went out on a limb last winter and purchased some seeds from burpee for these tomatoes.....All I can say is that these things are amazing!

See for yourself....













IMG_1358_zps33917aea.jpg



__ damon555
__ Jul 23, 2013






I have been using regular romas for my salsa and pasta sauce and got tired of peeling tons of tomatoes just for one batch. Well this solved the problem. 7 tomatoes are all it took to get the 6 pounds that I needed for 1 batch. This one isn't the largest one on the vine but it is the largest ripe one so far.....One Roma tomato that weighs in at 1.5 lbs!

When peeled they are very impressive too.....













IMG_1359_zpsc6fd65f4.jpg



__ damon555
__ Jul 23, 2013






I was patient and allowed them to ripen on the vine despite the hot weather. The reward is the best tasting sauces that I have ever made. I'm not big on just eating tomatoes alone but I do like them mixed in salads and as ingredients in other dishes so I can't say how good they taste on their own...but my mother ate one and raved about how delicious it was.

They are coming in like crazy and I'm sure I'll be busy for the next few weeks.....


----------



## themule69 (Jul 23, 2013)

Nothing beats a fresh home grown mator.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## smoking b (Jul 23, 2013)

IMG_1358_zps33917aea.jpg



__ damon555
__ Jul 23, 2013






Nice! I quit using Romas for sauce myself several years ago. I use an old local cultivar that I was lucky enough to gain access to & they are awesome! I make all my sauce from scratch - no tomato paste added here - & the giant paste tomatoes really save time & work  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I bet you don't go back to Romas now & I let mine ripen on the vine as well - best flavor!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 23, 2013)

Damon, afternoon.......    If you photo shopped that tomato, you did one great job......    Holy Cow !!!!!    

How big is the vine that holds those hummers up ????  What variety was it.....   Bride makes tons of mater sauce and those would be cool....

Dave


----------



## smoking b (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey Dave, They were the "Super Sauce" from Burpee.

Jersey Giant, Rocky & if you can find it *Opalka* are all large sauce tomatoes that save a lot of work & have great flavor.


----------



## smokinut (Jul 23, 2013)

I had to go and research these things. From that, I've gathered that these are hybrids, which is good. Based on Burpee's claim of size and sickness free, I had to check and see if they were GMO. They're not and Burpee says that they will never use or sell any GMO variety of seed. 

Now back to that HUGE tomato. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## damon555 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks guys...I'm eating some of the pasta sauce with grilled chicken over noodles and I'm speechless...Probably the best spaghetti sauce that I've ever eaten.....and I've eaten a lot...lol

Dave, the vines are no bigger then regular tomato vines. I kind of screwed up when I planted them and put them a little to close together. It's like I have a hedge row of tomatoes. But they are doing great despite being a little crowded. When they went into the ground I put cages around them to try to keep them straight. Well the tomatoes are so big and heavy that I've had some pull the cages over! And I put them all the way into the ground to prevent that....good problem to have I guess.

Another few other good points is that they have very few seeds and the ones they do have are quite small....also they do not have tons of liquid in them. I didn't simmer anything down and the thickness is just perfect....of the salsa and the sauce.


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 23, 2013)

Gorgeous maters!  That baby is HUGE!  I like the Roma's due to the meatiness for my salsa.

Fine looking mater!

Kat


----------



## damon555 (Jul 30, 2013)

They work excellent for salsa. It's as rich and tasty as any I've ever eaten. The seeds are so small and scarce that there is no need to seed them. I just blanch, skin, core, cut out the bad parts and chop them up. They melt into the perfect consistency for salsa.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 30, 2013)

All I can say is "WOW". I gotta check out those seeds!!! Me, I'd eat them like your mom did!


----------

